# Siphon for Overflow



## WarHead (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm a little embarrassed to be asking this but how do I get the water from the in-box to transfer to the out-box of my overflow via siphon? Thanks

-Jason


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You have to siphon it with another tube, You are talking about the u shape tube right.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

there should be a tube connecting the two boxes, you need to create a vacuum in that tube, there are many ways, but putting a hose into it and sucking the air out works rather easy


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

If there is no tube, use a piece of air line tubing. Set the"u" shaped tube in place with the air line tubing in it so that it sits outta the water when properly placed in the overflow. Suck on the other end, this would take out the air from the "u" tube and create a vaccum which will get the syphon going. I tried to explain it as good as I can.

Good Luck


----------

